# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  flabby chest

## Fuller

Hello all. I have been training, dieting(clean), along with a simple t3/clen /eca stack. My body is losing fat and toning up, although my chest area is lagging. My routine looks like this:

1. flat dumbell bench 4 sets.......8-12 reps
2. incline dumbell bench 4 sets......8-12 reps
3. decline dumbell bench 4 sets......8-12 reps
4. pec dec 4 sets......8-12 resp

I have been on this routine for the better part of three months now, and think i am going to switch it up a little. In my chest region, i have some flab, but under the flab is a "good" layer of mucsle. I am looking to lose the flab and gain muscle in this area. (as if i am the only one trying this). Anyway any input on how this routine looks, or maybe any ideas of exersises that may better help me?? Here are some pics to show all what i am up against.... Thanks guys Fuller

----------


## cdog

In order to get rid of that fat around your chest your going to have to get rid of the fat all over your body ...Your body fat is high in this pic ...I would suggest you get down to 7-10%bf then look at your chest .CDOG

----------


## AHUGE1

yes lossing fat everywhere , will in return get yout he results you want...
only thing i might suggest is add some dumbell flys in there, and cable cross unders

----------


## Lady Legs

I would also try adding some incline dumbell flyes and some forward machine presses , along with some cable cross overs , also pushups with feet inclined off the floor , these are all good training moves for the chest area .. 
Plus I agree with cdog , your not going to notice alot of difference untill you drop some more body fat. But exercises like these will help along with what you are doing now. My husband can probably add alot more to this . I will ask him to reply also . 

Good luck 
-LL

----------


## cb25

> In order to get rid of that fat around your chest your going to have to get rid of the fat all over your body ...Your body fat is high in this pic ...I would suggest you get down to 7-10%bf then look at your chest .CDOG


Exactly. I'm in the same boat as you, at higher BF, i tend to get tits...but I've noticed a big difference when I lean out...so that may be your prob...

i've also emphasized upper chest to balance it all out - my lower chest (decline movements) have always been strongest, so I try to emphasize the upper...

----------


## scottninpo

flat and decline presses hit the chest in the exact same way, physiologically, so in a sense, your doing the same movement twice, i'm a big believer in sticking to compound movements, but to me it doesn't make any sense to do flat and decline in the same workout

----------


## Lord Humungous

> Hello all. I have been training, dieting(clean), along with a simple t3/clen /eca stack. My body is losing fat and toning up, although my chest area is lagging. My routine looks like this:
> 
> 1. flat dumbell bench 4 sets.......8-12 reps
> 2. incline dumbell bench 4 sets......8-12 reps
> 3. decline dumbell bench 4 sets......8-12 reps
> 4. pec dec 4 sets......8-12 resp
> 
> I have been on this routine for the better part of three months now, and think i am going to switch it up a little. In my chest region, i have some flab, but under the flab is a "good" layer of mucsle. I am looking to lose the flab and gain muscle in this area. (as if i am the only one trying this). Anyway any input on how this routine looks, or maybe any ideas of exersises that may better help me?? Here are some pics to show all what i am up against.... Thanks guys Fuller


Hey bro, let's go through this one thing at a time.

Firstly, if you're dieting, your main concern should be getting your bodyfat % lower, and maintaining muscle mass. You may lose some muscle mass in the process, but it will come back fast when you change back to building.

It seems to be easier to put on mass when your fat levels are lower. Yes you will add a little fat back as well, but it's a balancing act. Fisrt though, I would be concentrating my efforts on getting the fat down. Keep the protien up to at least 1 gram per lb of your bodyweight, and a little more for insurance.

As for the movements. Your routine is dumbell heavy. Mix it up a little. Also, just changing the angles can drastically shock your muscles into responding. 

This is what I would do, twice a week since you're cutting:

Bench press-4x8-10, pyramiding up
Incline dumbell press-4x8-10
Cable xovers from a high position-4x10-12
Dips leaning forward-4x10

That's 16 sets, go for broke. If you ain't sweatin at the end, you're not working hard enough.

That's the direction I would take. I'd also add to have patience and make sure your diet is a #1 priority. It takes a lot of time to get the look you're working towards, but if you are persistant and determined, it will come.

Now go forth and nail it bro.

-LH

----------


## Fuller

Thanks guys (and girls) for all your responses. I am working hard on losing BF so as u guys say, i will notice a difference as i continue to lose the fat.... Thanks again 
Fuller

----------

